# Modification contrat



## lalou (10 Août 2022)

Bonjour. Je suis actuellement en congés maternité. Je reprend le 15 août...
Certains parents mont déjà demandé un entretien afin de modifier mon contrat... Hors je sais que je suis protèger pendant 10 semaines mais on t'il le droit de baisser mon contrat ???  Car sinon je peux me retrouver avec presque de rien et devoir démissionner et alors  perdre mes droits acquis pour le chômage.... 
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## isa19 (10 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
 les PE peuvent vous PROPOSER un avenant, vous avez 1 mois pour valider  OU REFUSER soit ils vous licencient soit le contrat continue en l'état soit vous augmentez votre taux horaire.


----------



## angèle1982 (10 Août 2022)

Pour quelle raison veulent-ils baisser votre mensualisation ? changement de travail de leur part ? ou êtes-vous plus chère que votre remplaçante qui aurait donc pris un tarif en dessous du vôtre ? bref que ces certains PE vous proposent leur avenant et soit vous acceptez mais je ne vois pas pourquoi vous le feriez (ou alors en augmentant votre taux horaire !) ou soit vous le barrez et notez REFUSé ainsi ils seront obligés soit de laisser ainsi soit vous licencier !!! perso si vous avez bcq de demandes ne vous embêtez pas avec ce genre de personnes ...


----------



## angèle1982 (10 Août 2022)

Re. et surtout ne démissionnez pas perte pdt 4 mois de vos ARE et c'est bien eux qui veulent changer quelque chose sur le contrat initial donc rien à faire que d'attendre l'avenant ! courage profitez de votre bébé ...


----------



## lalou (10 Août 2022)

Il.ne peuvent pas le licencier je suis protèger jusqu'à 10 semaines après la reprise de mon congé mat mais il ne peuvent pas m obliger à signer en ma défaveur et changer le contrats ? On est bien d accord ?


----------



## kikine (10 Août 2022)

non ils ne peuvent pas


----------



## Julilo (15 Août 2022)

Sinon vous augmentez vos taux horaire, ce qui ne les enchantera certainement pas et resteront sur les anciens termes.
etoui, vous êtes protégée pendant 10 semaines en ce qui concerne le licenciement 😉


----------



## lalou (15 Août 2022)

Merci


----------



## nounoucat1 (15 Août 2022)

Bonjour vous êtes protégée pendant 10semaines le dire aux parents vous reprenez le travail avec le contrat en cours. Puis après 10 s les parents vous font leur proposition a la baisse .vous réfléchissez tranquillement en leur disant de vive voix que si vous acceptez l'avenant c'est avec une augmentation du taux horaire. Si les PE restent sur le contrat a la baisse. Vous écrivez sur l'avenant en le barrant refusé date signé. Pas de démission pas question. 
Le PE laisse le contrat comme il est où il vous licencié pour motif retrait de l'enfant.
Surtout ne vous laissez pas faire.


----------



## lalou (15 Août 2022)

Merci beaucoup. J avoue que c est pas facile les parents abusent bcp depuis un. Certains temps.  😕


----------



## nounoucat1 (15 Août 2022)

Lalou il vous faut être ferme et aimable . Comment on dit " une main de fer dans un gant de velours". 10semaines protégée ça laisse le temps de reprendre tranquillement le travail. Avec votre bébé une nouvelle organisation !
Plein de bonheur à votre bb!


----------



## lalou (15 Août 2022)

Olala oui ... Car certains de mes employeurs m on pas facilité mon congé maternité...( Non paiement , SMS reçurent pour savoir ma reprise..) pas facile de couper ..


----------



## nounoucat1 (16 Août 2022)

Bonsoir Lalou maintenant tu as repris le travail ?  .tout doit être comme avant le congé même jours même horaires et cela pendant dix semaines .pas de rdv pour les changements de contrat. Si des PE veulent ils ont 10semaines pour bien réfléchir à un avenant. S'ils te parlent de rdv tu leur expliques le principe de l'avenant. Et tu leur demandes si leur employeur propose une baisse de leur salaire ils disent oui?


----------



## lalou (16 Août 2022)

Bonsoir nounoucat1 merci
Je suis en arrêt suite à post partum...
Je reprendrai dans 1 mois ..  et oui je vais tenter de leurs expliquer tt ça merci bcp


----------



## Griselda (16 Août 2022)

Etant salariée protégée durant 10 semaines après ta reprise de CM, non les PE ne peuvent PAS t'obliger à accepter une perte de salaire et ce quelque soit la raison. 
Si tu refuses leur demande ils devront attendre les 10 semaines avant de pouvoir entamer une procédure de rupture et durant tout ce temps c'est ton contrat actuel qui s'applique, qu'ils aient besoin de toi ou non.
En aucun cas un Employeur ne peut obliger un Salarié à démissionner, sinon cela voudrait dire qu'un salarié serait toujours potentiellement obligé d'accepter tout Avenant même à la baisse.

Un Avenant est le résultat d'une négociation réussis: les 2 parties ont trouvé un nouvel accord qu'ils officialisent par ce document. 
Si pas d'accord trouvé, pas d'Avenant, le contrat reste en l'état.
Si tu es en congés, tu n'es pas tenue d'accepter un RDV avec eux même si ça les arrangerait de savoir tout de suite si un accord sera trouvé tel qu'ils l'espèrent.

Bien sur si l'enfant rentre à l'école on peut comprendre qu'un PE se dise qu'il est normal qu'il a moins besoin de toi mais aucune loi ne permet même pour ce cas de figure d'imposer une baisse de salaire.
Si les horaires ont besoins d'être changé parce que l'un des 2 Parents a changé d'horaire de travail c'est pareil, tu n'es pas tenue d'être dispo sur d'autres horaires que ceux figurant sur ton contrat.
 Si tu es d'accord tu as le droit d'accepter mais rien ne t'y oblige, d'aucune manière.
Tu peux aussi accepter leur changement en contre partie de d'autres modifications qui t'arrangent: hausse de ton taux horaire, être liberée à certains moments etc... tout ça devra alors figurer sur l'Avenant.

Que ferais je à ta place? 
Je répondrais que pour l'instant étant TREEES fatiguée (c'est bien la raison pour laquelle je suis en congés!) je ne peux les recevoir, que je leur recommande de me recontacter une semaine avant ma reprise pour discuter de tout ça. 
Que pour l'instant mon Médecin Ordonne que je me repose.


----------



## kikine (17 Août 2022)

" je leur recommande de me recontacter une semaine avant ma reprise pour discuter de tout ça."
non c'est "je leur recommande de me recontacter A ma reprise pour discuter de tout ça"


----------



## Griselda (17 Août 2022)

En effet Kikine, légalement tant que la salariée est en congés elle n'est pas tenue de leur accorder du temps avant sa reprise. Perso, j'accorderai qu'on puisse en discuter quelques jours avant, ce qui ne veut pas dire que j'accepterais leur demande en l'état.


----------



## nounoucat1 (17 Août 2022)

Bonjour Lalou mais alors tu es toujours en arrêt prends soin de toi et de ton bébé. Pour les questions concernant le travail seulement à la reprise.


----------



## lalou (17 Août 2022)

Merci les filles vous êtes super. Ça me rassure car le ram me décourage tjs...
Et autre question . La rupture dois arriver après les 10semai'es c est a dire que la lettre de préavis ne peu commencer que après les  10 semaines? 
( Le mois de préavis )


----------



## nounoucat1 (17 Août 2022)

Bonjour Lalou attention tu ne fais pas de démission ! Si tes PE ne sont pas contents ils peuvent te licencier seulement après tes 10 semaines protégées.ils t'écrivent une lettre recommandee de licenciement le préavis commence à la réception 1 mois de préavis suivant ton ancienneté. Avec tous les documents de fin de contrat tu peux avoir une aide de pôle emploi 
Tu es assmat pour combien d'accueilllis ?
Bon après midi


----------



## kikine (17 Août 2022)

"La rupture dois arriver après les 10semai'es c est a dire que la lettre de préavis ne peu commencer que après les 10 semaines?"
oui la lettre de licenciement ne peut pas être envoyée avant les 10 semaines de protection + les 4 semaines de préavis, ce qui fait 14 semaines totales (voir un peu plus, car 1 mois ne fait pas 4 semaines pile) avant la fin effective du contrat


----------



## Merlu33 (19 Août 2022)

oui lalou c'est pas à toi de démissionner, si *tu refuses* la modification des termes de votre  contrat, c'est au PE de te licencier point.


----------



## Griselda (19 Août 2022)

En effet et là où c'est "moche" pour les PE c'est que pour la seule fois dans notre metier, la salariée est protégée durant 10 semaines après son retour de CM donc même si elle refuse l'Avenant les PE restent alors tenus de maintenir le salaire et les condition du contrat jusqu'à plus de 14 semaines. Il faudra surtout bien expliquer que cette protection s'applique pour TOUTES les Femmes en congés mater, tout comme la Maman de l'accueilli donc, ça peut aider à mieux faire comprendre que si c'est juste pour la maman PE avec son entreprise ça l'est aussi pour son AM qu'elle emploie et devient Maman.


----------



## lalou (20 Août 2022)

Oui d àccord effectivement eux ce gène pas quand c est à leurs avantages.... 
Sinon je devais être en vacances mais g eu un arrêt a la suite de mon congé maternité.
J ai donc tjs les congé à prendre ultérieurement ?
Merci encore de votre aide


----------



## Griselda (20 Août 2022)

En effet notre CCN indique que si un arrêt maladie survient avant ou pendant nos CP il doit alors être retiré de la mensu avec le CCC car tu seras alors payée par la sécu et l'ircem et que tous ces congés qui n'ont pas pu être pris du fait de l'arrêt maladie doivent être pris à un autre moment.
Certes cela repousse pour eux le moment de pouvoir finir de te payer mais durant l'arrêt maladie ils ne te paient pas.


----------



## lalou (20 Août 2022)

@Griselda merci donc j ai bien le droit de reporter mes vacances ? Mes 3semaines non prise car je suis en arrêt peuvent être pris à un autre moment ? Merci de ton aide


----------



## Griselda (20 Août 2022)

Oui, lis la nouvelle CCN, c'est écrit dans le socle commun et rien n'infirme ce texte dans le socle spécial AM donc oui.
Je te laisse trouver le texte exacte pour le fournir à tes PE ce qui évitera tout litige.


----------



## lalou (20 Août 2022)

Merci bcp d avoir pris le temps de le répondre


----------

